# Nutrical



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I've heard of Nutrical to help hypoglycemia(spelling?). What can you tell me about it? Do you put it in their food everyday, or how are you supposed to give it to them?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

let them lick it off your finger. sprite liked it a little--but there were times where she had the pale gums and didnt want any, so i would put a little on my finger and rub it onto the roof of her mouth. only use it if you need to. talk to your vet about it because i would also have to give sprite a little bit of karo syrup.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I give it to Maxi when he goes through his splirts of not eating like this weekend he decided it didnt want to eat so i give him some in the morning and some at night


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

nicole, on the homecooked diet---we use flaxseed oil (from a vitamin store) to give those fatty acids for a shiny coat and good skin. i give the girls like 1/2 a teaspoon every day. and i give gruffi like a tablespoon per day. we used to have a dandruff problem with him--not anymore.







how's toby doing?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

hey, i actually tried the flaxseed oil---well, i couldnt really taste it. i accidentaly grabbed the dogs made food and ate it. it had bonemeal and flaxseed oil. oh well! lol. people actually add that stuff to their water, i would think that'd be nasty. lol. 

anyway, thats totally sucky about the tornado. where do you live again? we only have to worry about earthquakes....and i havent felt one in 2yrs. and it was tiny. well, in los angeles many years ago there was major flooding. that sucked. it took us hours to get home. have you tried wee wee pad training? at least you wouldnt have to take them outside. you know? talk to you later, bye


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

LOL, the only reason the dogs are getting all these different meals is because my mom enjoys cooking for the dogs----for me, no, but for the dogs...she'll do anything. 

Sprite and Ellie get around

1/4 cup of rice(or cut up speghetti, brown rice, cheese ravioli, wild rice, potatos, Spanich fetticini)

1/2 a jar of Gerber Vegetable Food or Fruit(which I spread on the bottom of the plate because they dont want to eat their veggies)

1/8 lb of Lean Beef--just cut a beef patty for a burger in half (or boiled Chicken Breast, my mom just bar-b-qued a bunch of meat, tripe, fish, eggs)

1/8 tsp of Bone Meal

a little squirt of Flaxseed Oil

1/2 Pet Tab Vitamin (once a day)


****Fed twice a day. And that's for an adult. It's supposed to look like 50% Protein 25% Carbs, 25% veggies and/or fruit

For a puppy---60% Protein, 20% Carbs, 20% veggies and/or Fruit


I'm sure Toby will love it. But before you try, you still have to talk to your vet, and we're going to be checking our dogs blood every 6 months (which cost $150 each) so that we make sure they're getting all their vitamins. I did sprite last month (she's healthy) and I'm going to do Gruffi and Ellie tomorrow---i'll tell you the results in 8-10 days. 


WARNING--Your dog might get picky!!! LOL. ours is, thats why we're constantly changing their food.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Oh, and if your dog still looks hungry---feed him a little more, thats totally fine. and just check his weight every now and then.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Can someone tell me exactly what Nutrcal is and what it is used for? I have never heard of it before


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

TY! Yes, it does!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Nicole--

I used to give Sprite, Ellie, and Gruffi special meals before they started on homecooked. They loved it. 

At the pet store (i got it at Brees Pet Depot--so im not sure if they sell at petco or petsmart) I bought RAW food meat patties--but i cooked them in the microwave. i was told all the vitamins and nutrients would be killed if i cooked it--but raw food is gross to me. Anyway, so i would give sprite and ellie 1/2 patty of that, one half egg cooked in the microwave, and a tablespoon of cottage cheese. i dont do it now cuz its all protein and that stuff makes them sick now. lol. They all have sensitive stomachs. anyway, so if you wanna give toby a really special treat--i'm sure he'd love that.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

LOL, Maybe you should have made him some little "burgers" and put it on a bun with some veggies... It would probably be delicious!  (just kidding)

Judi


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

LOL, thats sooo funny!! :lol: Just give him a little of the dogs food and put a little bit of bar-b-que sauce on the side. thats what i do when my mom doesnt cook for me. i 'steal' the dogs food!! lol. i hope toby and wally love it!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Im still trying to train my boyfriend. but he's just like your husband--he knows not to complain. he told me before "i know you love sprite more than me, but i understand, she's like your child". but i'm pretty sure he loves sprite more than me too!!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

They always do..... Oh, they will complain or tease a little about all the attention we give these guys, but they are the first ones to lay on the floor and play kissy face and talk to them in "puppy talk"! I finally got my husband to admit he loves Tiki as much as I do









Judi


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for all your replies!!! When I went to get Casper yesterday(3 hours away) I gave him a little Nutrical and he did great! I also gave him a tiny bit right before bed because he was drinking water, but not eating. This morning he is eating and drinking fine! Thanks!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Nicole---how did toby and wally like their special meal?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

awwww, im glad they liked it. i forgot that wally was 30 lbs...i totally forget how much the usual portion is...i'll look it up tonight and post it tomorrow. 

i read my sister your post, she started laughing and said "wait till they stop eating their dry food". lol. or dogs are so picky now--that if they dont like their steak and speghetti, they'll walk away till my mom brings out a different plate of food. i told my mom not to do it...but she's all like "i feel so bad for them". ugh! I cant be at home during breakfast so that sorta sucks. anyway, today i went to ralphs, and they had a special on Gerber food ---10 jars for $4. so i bought 40 jars. gruffi should be eating 2-3 per day. :wacko:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Nichole: Where do you live? I live in Des Moines, IA and have been putting up with the same weather. I have been so sick of rain, tornado warnings, and flood warnings. I feel like all I have done in the last week is watch the weather reports on TV.

Lexi was starting to go nuts because she loves to play outside and due to the weather she has not been able to go outside that much. Then yesterday it was finally nice enough for her to go outside. I went home at lunch to find out that the grass at my apartment complex had been fretilized. So tonight Lexi finally gets to go outside to play. :lol:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

it sounds so horrible about the weather conditions. all of you should move to california---it's around 75 degrees here in Valencia (eventhough it feels hotter) and it's going to be high 80's later this week. the downside is that the dogs get hot quicker on their walks.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

We have been lucky in Des Moines. We have not had any really bad storms. North of us they have gotten nailed. 

The other night a storm that could have developed into a tornado passed right over where I live. Luckily there were no funnels that came off of it. They sirens were going off so Lexi and I sat in front of the TV watching the weather reports for about 4 hours (I only get 22 stations and most of them had weather reports on, so I really did not have a choice! :lol: ).

Lexi and I was so happy when to see the sun yesterday.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

geez, thats so scary. i remember how freaked my mom got when we had that big earthquake. it was nothing---only one thing broke(it was a snowglobe that was on the side of a table). santa clarita valley has hills--and we lived on this big hill (i cant explain it, but there are other houses that live there too...anyway--so i guess the earthquake was absorbed by the hill. we go down the street---houses had crumbled. it was crazy. but even after all of that---i'd rather deal with an earthquake than with a flood. if you see Noahs Ark--JUMP ON!!!










I was looking at a catalog--brookstone or something

http://www.brookstone.com/shop/product.asp...ype=subcategory


i dont know how far that one goes---but they have ones just like that that cover 3/4 of an acre. there are cheaper ones at home depot that cover 1/4 of an acre. something like that. I told my family that when we get a pool--we have to get one. bugs just gross me out. :wacko:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats awesome. i just think about how many diseases mosquitos carry and how those bites hurt like heck. i really want one. thats crazy that you live near a swamp. i always thought that only florida had those. lol. and whenever i think of swamps--i always think about the Princess Bride and those huge rats and suffocating in quicksand. and then when i think of that--i think that every man should be saying to their girlfriends or wives "as you wish". anyway, im off track of my point. LOL.


----------

